# Quark 6 help!



## CalSD (Sep 6, 2003)

I created several projects in the beta version of Quarkxpress 6 Passport. I
 recently installed the final only to find out that when I try to work on my projects, they crash the final before the fully load!! Any suggestions? Things woreked correctly with the beta!  Thanks!


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

I'd say go back to the beta to finish your projects and don't mix finished and unfinished programs.  If your beta's expired, that's some pretty tough luck; email Quark and complain.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 8, 2003)

ID2 did the same thing with pre-release versions and finals...probably a good way to ensure the pre-releases are junked and you shell out the money for the full/update version of the program.  It's not that uncommon.

Finish the project in the pre-release or start over, I doubt complaining will do much.


----------



## wapstar (Sep 8, 2003)

I am having some issues in Quark 6.

1- When trying to save (not save as) it continually asks where to save. If i am just updating a document I have to overwrite the existing document. even just using command+S brings up the save as dialog box.

2- previously in ( QX 4.1) while having the content tool selected I could zoom in and out using control+click to zoom in and control+option+click to zoom out. Currently I can only zoom out, the zoom in command does not work.

3- Cannot save as 4.1 unfortunately

Any tips??


----------



## wapstar (Sep 8, 2003)

When trying to make a PDF from Quark 6.0, i have trouble embedding the fonts. Even though embed all fonts is checked in the preferences (quark).

Quark doesnt load helvetica,and Garamond although they are loaded in font reserve and the system. 

Anyone have any font issues in Quark 6


----------



## Crusty (Sep 8, 2003)

i had a similar prob when i upgraded from 3.3 to 4.1... when opening a file in 4.1 that was created in 3.3 it always came up with the save as even when hitting the command s... the only thing i found to work was to open the older file...save it in the higher format...close the file and then reopen...command s would then function normally...hope this helps...was a pain...quirk of quark maybe...


----------



## Crusty (Sep 8, 2003)

i havent had much exp in 6 yet but i had some font probs (usually true type if memory serves) with distiller in 4.1...the way i worked around it was to save the page as an eps... then opening the eps using distiller and then having set up distiller options to include all fonts embed the fonts that way...seemed to work..quirk of quark maybe...


----------



## Crusty (Sep 8, 2003)

if u are lucky enough to have a working copy of the beta try saving it back to 5 format and then open using the non beta 6 or even 5 if u have that


----------

